# Honey wheat bread....mmmm



## oif_ghost_tod (Sep 25, 2012)

So I made some homemade honey wheat bread today, and it...turned...out...AWESOME!!!









I use a recipe I found on allrecipes.com, here's the link:

http://m.allrecipes.com/recipe/6763/recipehoney-wheat-bread-ii

The only variation that I made on this recipe is I replaced 2 of the cups of AP flour with bread flour (I think it gives it better texture).

It yields 2 loaves of deeelicious soft bread (notice several slices missing already in the pic), which is a carb lovers dream!

This recipe is also perfect for hand ground wheat flour (post SHTF), just use that in place of the whole wheat flour. The texture is spongy and tender...top with butter and honey...yummy! Good luck keeping this on the kitchen counter for long!


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Looks so awesome, I can smell it!  :2thumb:

Thanks for the recipe link. There are so many recipes over there, it's great to know one that's a keeper.


----------



## talob (Sep 16, 2009)

Wife has been bakeing wheat bread and going crazy trying to get it to rise, has been trying different reciepies, next step is to add wheat gluten thanks for the reciepie I'll have here look at see if anything new. Thanks!


----------

